# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  French Kissing Tips & Techniques

## Endurer

This is a guide to basic kissing, i.e. you learn the basics and get the basics right, then experiment and try different styles and more advanced techniques. 

*The basics* 

1. Brush your teeth, get a good bath, nicely groomed and clean and fresh, before meeting the other person. There's nothing worse than kissing the rear end of a garbage truck 

2. Get into a comfortable position - you can't kiss if your back feels like it's gonna break. Suggestion - Sit side by side on a comfy sofa. 

3. Hold your lover , firmly but gently - don't cause pain. Suggestion would be to hold the shoulders, the neck or gently on the side of the face, one side or both sides. 

4. Move your faces closer. Don't bump noses. Suggestion would be the guy angle his face slightly so you don't bump noses. 

5. Kiss gently, normal closed lips kissing, and close your eyes. Closing your eyes increases the sensations you feel, and also sets the mood. 

6. Continue kissing gently. Get comfortable with simple closed lips, lip-to-lip kissing before going anywhere else. 

7. If fine till here, tentatively, slowly and lightly draw your tongue across the other person's lips. 

8. Chances are from here, if the other person lightly parts her tongue, slowly explore the other person's tongue in a light licking motion. 

9. The tongue has a very sensitive surface, which is why tongue to tongue is the essence of french kissing. 

10. After you've tried lightly licking the other person's tongue, you can try sucking on it, wrestling with it ( see if you can hold it to the floor of her mouth ) and other things like that. 

11. Explore the other areas of the mouth. Especially the roof of the mouth. Lightly lick, or tickle the area with your tongue. 

12. Don't bite. whatever you do, don't bite. 

13. Don't swing your tongue round and round like a windmill. Explore lightly, don't drill your way through. 

14. Breathe through your nose. Breathe through your nose. I say again, breathe through your nose. 

15. Follow so far? You can lightly use your hands too, lightly rubbing the other person. Suggestions, along the waist, along the back, the arms, especially the inside of the arm, the neck, maybe running your fingers through her hair. Again, don't cause pain. 

16. Continue kissing.

----------


## Endurer

and i'm  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

43 ppl have viewed it,n not a single reply.
hmmm,ok me himat kerta hoon,Nice informations  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

lolz  :Big Grin: 

just nice ^o) its juicy and romantic dude :wink:

----------


## manni9

true  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

shuker hai iqrar to kia  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

main nay tou kabhi bhi inkaar nahi kiya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

izhar bhi to nahien kia sweeto  :Big Grin:

----------


## elektra

haha cool stuff

----------


## manni9

> izhar bhi to nahien kia sweeto


Sweeto  :Embarrassment:  

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

thanks buddy, and :welcome;

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Wed Aug 24, 2005 10:40 pm
> 
> izhar bhi to nahien kia sweeto 
> 
> 
> Sweeto


 :cheers;

----------


## zeeast

> 43 ppl have viewed it,n not a single reply.
> hmmm,ok me himat kerta hoon,Nice informations





well baat himat ki nahi hai......ager aisee baat huti tu sirf meri hi feed back se ye thread atleast 6-7 pages thek extened ker jatta......but sometime you don't feel like to leave any comment either you like something or dislike....

mujh ye bhi lagg raha hai...ke ya tu ye twist vilaiti hugayee hai ya pir aap aur adeel bare hugaye hu......

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Wed Aug 24, 2005 9:02 pm
> 
> 43 ppl have viewed it,n not a single reply.
> hmmm,ok me himat kerta hoon,Nice informations 
> 
> 
> mujh ye bhi lagg raha hai...ke ya tu ye twist vilaiti hugayee hai ya pir aap aur adeel bare hugaye hu......


app abhi tak chote kiun hien?

----------


## zeeast

mein chuti nahi houn....

----------


## Endurer

indeed  :Smile:

----------


## Ghazel

:rolling; 
kiya information hey..bachey bahut jaldee bareh ho gahey hein  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Daikha nahi main aik dam sai 17 sai 30 ka ho gaya thread perh ker  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

ye adeel tumhara matlub kia hai....^o)

----------


## Endurer

> ye adeel tumhara matlub kia hai....^o)


samjhne wale k lie ishara hi kaafi hota hai na  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

yeh idhar kiya ho raha hai

----------


## Endurer

kia ho sakta hai :P mein to drama dekh raha hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

> Daikha nahi main aik dam sai 17 sai 30 ka ho gaya thread perh ker


hahahaha.na he perteh to behter tha.atleast 17 keh he rehteh.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Magnetic Life

> This is a guide to basic kissing, i.e. you learn the basics and get the basics right, then experiment and try different styles and more advanced techniques. 
> 
> *The basics* 
> 
> 1. Brush your teeth, get a good bath, nicely groomed and clean and fresh, before meeting the other person. There's nothing worse than kissing the rear end of a garbage truck 
> 
> 2. Get into a comfortable position - you can't kiss if your back feels like it's gonna break. Suggestion - Sit side by side on a comfy sofa. 
> 
> 3. Hold your lover , firmly but gently - don't cause pain. Suggestion would be to hold the shoulders, the neck or gently on the side of the face, one side or both sides. 
> ...




sir aap ney toh kamal kar dia ... *applauds*

----------


## tanhai

oye taraki hogi lol hahahhaha :applaud; :applaud; :applaud;  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Endurer

lol :d kia hwa apko lol, pehle nahi dekha kia lol grow up lol, ride on baby lol :P

----------


## manni9

Adeel hum Barde ho gae aur humain paata bhi nahi challa  :Big Grin:

----------


## tanhai

> lol :d kia hwa apko lol, pehle nahi dekha kia lol grow up lol, ride on baby lol :P


tamez say raho warna abhi shikayat lagati hon :P ... hahhahaha ... n phelay nai dekha na .. lol jabhi tu hahhhaah taraki kerli yara lol hahahha :applaud;

----------


## Endurer

shikayat  :Embarrassment:  .. sure  :Big Grin:  :rolling;

----------


## tanhai

bachoo mai mazaq nai ker rahi waqi mai :@.. .lol hahahhaha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

w/e nabiha ji :P

----------


## tanhai

beta tum bacho lol tumsay tu mainay wo jo rasmain hoti na un mai dekna hai :P.... :angry:

----------


## Endurer

beta nabiha.. canada jana hai ya shozi sf mein a raha hai? tab dekhna kia kia pilata hoon tumhien :x

----------


## tanhai

> beta nabiha.. canada jana hai ya shozi sf mein a raha hai? tab dekhna kia kia pilata hoon tumhien :x



 :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: tumain unka bi pata hai :$..... :blush: :blush: nai wo pata nahi kon ider aye .. wo sayad ayen dekain lol :$.. tumain unka kaisay pata lol ohooo tu usnay bataya hmm lol hahahhaha :blush: toba hai :$ .. :$ :blush: :blush:

----------


## Endurer

muahahahhahaha :biggrin; ab aya na oonth pahar k neche :biggrin;

----------


## tanhai

mujhsay pangay na lo ... :angry: ...:evil: .... mera mazaq mujh per nai nai .. :evil:..:angry: ... :@ lol

----------


## Endurer

> mujhsay pangay na lo ... :angry: ...:evil: .... mera mazaq mujh per nai nai .. :evil:..:angry: ... :@ lol


sheshe k gher mein rehne wale dosron per pathar nahien phenka kerte :lol:

----------


## tanhai

mer aghar lakri ka hai lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

well :zzz;

----------


## tanhai

keun kya hua.. wo tumain bore ker rahi kya  :Stick Out Tongue:  hahaa abhi bula ti hon :P lol hahahha

----------


## Endurer

nahien apki common sense se impress hogeya hoon.. Masha Allah  :Smile:  yehi haal raha to tanhai, andhere mein tabdel ho jaye gi  :Smile:  :x

----------


## tanhai

mai tanziya keh rahi thi JJ lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  hahaha ..

----------


## happy princess

> This is a guide to basic kissing, i.e. you learn the basics and get the basics right, then experiment and try different styles and more advanced techniques. 
> 
> *The basics* 
> 
> 1. Brush your teeth, get a good bath, nicely groomed and clean and fresh, before meeting the other person. There's nothing worse than kissing the rear end of a garbage truck 
> 
> 2. Get into a comfortable position - you can't kiss if your back feels like it's gonna break. Suggestion - Sit side by side on a comfy sofa. 
> 
> 3. Hold your lover , firmly but gently - don't cause pain. Suggestion would be to hold the shoulders, the neck or gently on the side of the face, one side or both sides. 
> ...


[shadow=darkorchid:4eaa477016]yakhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :duno; [/shadow:4eaa477016]

----------


## Endurer

now that i've figured out your location, i've nothing left to say, cute princess.  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

main kuch kehna chahta hoon but nahi keh raha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yumna

tum kabhee nahi sudroo gayy? :blush:

----------


## xeon

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy

----------


## Yumna

kiyoun sakta taaari ho giya kiya mujhay dekh ker  :Embarrassment:

----------


## xeon

yeh daikho tumharee pics bhi signature main laga dee mai nai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

wo tu hona he tha  :Big Grin:  

aapki history dek kar kissi ko be ho saktha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Majid bhi pehchan gaya ab tu yummy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yumna

kiya matlab xeon...

i dont think majid nay meray baray mein kaha hay..he better not :x

----------


## Majid

:Big Grin:  

filhaal zara beemar hoon...khoon ki kami hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

> kiya matlab xeon...
> 
> i dont think majid nay meray baray mein kaha hay..he better not :x



Muhahahah bachai ko darao nahi abhi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Majid

Aunty kafee ghussay wali dekthi hain :duno;

----------


## Ghazel

xeon aik be nahi saj rahee ap keh sath  :Stick Out Tongue:  larka change hona chahaey :P

----------


## xeon

apni pic laga doon kiya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

sub ko bhagana hai yahan seh  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

phir kis kee lagaoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## happy princess

> now that i've figured out your location, i've nothing left to say, cute princess.


O jee meri location ne aap ki bolti kiu band ker di :duno;

----------


## manni9

yahan ab kya horaha hea ??
 :Big Grin:

----------


## happy princess

[glow=darkorchid:470a670d34]yaha chicken faloda ban raha hai[/glow:470a670d34] :duno;

----------


## manni9

coo!,me bhi khaon ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Saba

muhahahaha kya tips hain what i was thinking while reading was that Mr. endurer please help me findin Khurram or Kaleem  :Wink:  hehehehehehe i love being practical :P just kidding but really awesome  :Wink:  aur haan yahan to har hal men Xeesh bhai ko bara hi hona tha ahaam uhoo uhhooo :P hehehehehehe well i dunnow bout any other person leken bae mein ne is thread ko literally enjoy kiya kuch experinced log apni rae de den  :Wink:  lolzz

----------


## xeon

:frown; :frown; :frown; :frown; :frown;

----------


## happy princess

> :frown; :frown; :frown; :frown; :frown;


aap ko kia howa :duno;

----------


## happy princess

> coo!,me bhi khaon ga


[shadow=darkorchid:3691127908]itni faltu nahi hai :wink: [/shadow:3691127908]

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Sat Sep 10, 2005 7:26 pm
> 
> coo!,me bhi khaon ga 
> 
> 
> [shadow=darkorchid:e38c55af60]itni faltu nahi hai :wink: [/shadow:e38c55af60]


some 1 is trying to be "FUNNY" :whistle;

----------


## manni9

> mujh ye bhi lagg raha hai...ke ya tu ye twist vilaiti hugayee hai ya pir aap aur adeel bare hugaye hu......


me jub bhi yeh perdtta hoon mujhe 1 song yaad ajatta hea.
[blur:11d0dcc1d9]Reshma jawaan ho gai...*
 :whistle; 


just kidding*[/blur:11d0dcc1d9]

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by "zeeast @ Sun Aug 28, 2005 10:17 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mujh ye bhi lagg raha hai...ke ya tu ye twist vilaiti hugayee hai ya pir aap aur adeel bare hugaye hu......
> 
> 
> me jub bhi yeh perdtta hoon mujhe 1 song yaad ajatta hea.
> ...


aap ka naam Reshma hai? :whistle;

----------


## manni9

hehehe,nahi but phir bhi yeh hi song yaad aata hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> hehehe,nahi but phir bhi yeh hi song yaad aata hea


nahi phir phir, aisi kya baat yaad dilati hai Reshma ki? :whistle;

----------


## manni9

Asal main humari Doodh walli ka naam Reshma tha,aur jub wo jawan hogai to sub nay kaha ke Reshma jawan ho gai :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

> Asal main humari Doodh walli ka naam Reshma tha,aur jub wo jawan hogai  to sub nay kaha ke Reshma jawan ho gai


so u had a crush on her? u meant? :wink:

----------


## manni9

i didn't said ny thing,aap ne essa sumjha kese  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> i didn't said ny thing,aap ne essa sumjha kese


aap ne aisa samjhana to chahiye tha na? :P

----------


## manni9

jee nahi :P
wese dikhne main achi thi per me bauth choota tha,ab tou reeshma ke bachee bhi jawaan ho gae hoonge  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> jee nahi :P
> wese dikhne main achi thi per me bauth choota tha,ab tou reeshma ke bachee bhi jawaan ho gae hoonge


(gross) hadh hogai, waise Good luck :up; ( :duno; )

----------


## manni9

Reeshma ki koi Beeti thordi hea,best of luck kis baath per
but phir bhi thnx  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> Reeshma ki koi Beeti thordi hea,best of luck kis baath per
> but phir bhi thnx


OH Reshma ki beti nahi hai, beta hai? and ...  :Embarrassment:  
that is even more disgusting...

----------


## manni9

lekin me tou Reesma ka Ashik hoon na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

ok cool, lekin u mujhe Q bata rahe hain, Reshma ko ja kar batao na :duno;

----------


## manni9

bataya tha,uss din say doodh lana band kerdiya,ab us ka beeta big big Moonchon walla,doodh leker aata hea  :Frown:

----------


## Roshni

> bataya tha,uss din say doodh lana band kerdiya,ab us ka beeta big big Moonchon walla,doodh leker aata hea


beta laata hai, wow phir to aap khush hi honge na :P

----------


## manni9

nahi na,woh esse ghoor ghoor ke dekhtta hea mujhe :x
lol lol

----------


## Roshni

> nahi na,woh esse ghoor ghoor ke dekhtta hea mujhe :x
> lol lol


yahan to donon taraf hai aag barabar lagi hoi :P

----------


## manni9

hehehehehe
OMG,u re funny
ok baba me jeeta aap haarin happy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

> hehehehehe
> OMG,u re funny
> ok baba me jeeta aap haarin happy


yehi to hum sab chahte thay
minton main dhairoN baraf ban jaye
fridge or freezer is main hai
jab waves triplet nahi
to ghar ghar nahi :1cool;

----------


## manni9

huh??

----------


## Roshni

> huh??


hmm?

----------


## manni9

i mean yeh add kahan say aagaya??
wese bhi dt per advertisment per pabandi hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

> i mean yeh add kahan say aagaya??
> wese bhi dt per advertisment per pabandi hea


acha, kis ne advertisement ki waise? :ang9:

----------


## manni9

hain 1 khatarnaak girl  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> hain 1 khatarnaak girl


acha, main samjhi 1 khatarnaak larki hai, khair shukriya bohat bohat :ye;

----------


## manni9

iss main shukriya ki kya baat hea?
Khaternak =Dangerous
:P

----------


## Roshni

> iss main shukriya ki kya baat hea?
> Khaternak =Dangerous
> :P


khaternak = Dangerous?
now thats something new 8-)

----------


## manni9

dekha,kittni ziyada no.ledge hea mare paas  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> dekha,kittni ziyada no.ledge hea mare paas


wohi to mujhe hairaani hai, kya baat hai aap ki no.ledge ki wah bhaee wah :whistle; :1cool;

----------


## manni9

thnx,ab sharminda tou na karin na plzzz  :Smile:

----------


## Roshni

> thnx,ab sharminda tou na karin na plzzz



aap sharminda nahi ho na please :duno;

----------


## manni9

kya keron sharmindgi per control nahi hea na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

chalain khud per hi kar lain control :duno;

----------


## manni9

woh tou hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## X Pyari Kiran X

im loving these tips even though im a natural

----------


## Endurer

good to hear that!

----------


## movieji

arey .. maine suna yahan kissing ki class chal rahi hai .. whos teacher and whats the lesson for today ? ... and by the way how to practice the lessons I learn in this class ?;-)

----------


## Endurer

try getting a lamb for yourself  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

:lol; good one Partner :lol;

----------


## Quiet Whisper

lol nice thread bro  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr_cool

sir practical kaha kar sakte hain.... :lol:

----------


## Roshni

ah..duh..didn't u get it, after this eid, u will find so many lambs around u, get one for yourself and u know ...start ur practical, :duh;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> ah..duh..didn't u get it, after this eid, u will find so many lambs around u, get one for yourself and  u know ...start ur practical,  :duh;


lol lol :1cool;

----------


## indianprincess32

> This is a guide to basic kissing, i.e. you learn the basics and get the basics right, then experiment and try different styles and more advanced techniques. 
> 
> *The basics* 
> 
> 1. Brush your teeth, get a good bath, nicely groomed and clean and fresh, before meeting the other person. There's nothing worse than kissing the rear end of a garbage truck 
> 
> 2. Get into a comfortable position - you can't kiss if your back feels like it's gonna break. Suggestion - Sit side by side on a comfy sofa. 
> 
> 3. Hold your lover , firmly but gently - don't cause pain. Suggestion would be to hold the shoulders, the neck or gently on the side of the face, one side or both sides. 
> ...



 :applaud;

----------


## manisha01

nice one

----------


## OmI

i Dun need any tips.... im professional :wink:

----------


## NInA

:rolling; good one there

----------


## faisallahoreia

bery bery niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## learn

hehe...nice one thanx

----------


## OmI

whts a big deal with it ????
its as simple as a normal kiss......

----------


## rvnrr

Could you also tell something about an australian kiss?

----------


## INFATUATED

i really like that :1cool;

----------


## dadude25in

That was really seducing

----------


## coolguyskumar

cooooooooool one i like it dude now giv some tips of good sex

----------


## Endurer

thank you

coolguyskumar that would be too loud for a forum where people from all walks of life interact. we can better crave it at google e.t.c.

----------


## Yumna

ADOOOOOOO  :Embarrassment:  hmmm..

----------


## Endurer

kia howa yummy ?

----------


## Kainaat

> ADOOOOOOO   hmmm..


Yumna maine bhi aise hi react kiya tha  :Smile:

----------


## Sporadic

is main aisa react karnay ki zaroorat nahi, adeel theek kah raha hai, iss tarah k forums main aisi baatain nahi karni chahiyen, agar koi baat hai, tou woh seperately kahin aur karlay

----------


## 1111secret

nice manual :mrgreen:

----------


## mohitsharma

swallow before you kiss..

----------


## rahuljainall4u

thnx buddy.must try this.

----------


## indian

nice advisesssssssss but now what if we pass basic kiss than when we goneeeeeeeee recieve tipsssssssss of advanceeeeeeeeeee kisssssssssssssssssinggggggggggggggggggg..........  ..

----------


## Manindigo

Ummm Well ... Nice tips .... but .. i dint know girls of this forum .. r soo .. anyways .. its normal people .. React normal ...  :Wink:  .....

----------


## palwasha

nice stuffff

----------


## OmI

u think its worthy ???

----------


## Endurer

thank you palwasha.. and hmm its a matter of connoisseur omi.. don't you think so?

----------


## waffa

haha nice topic

----------


## sonashabir

expert

----------


## Endurer

thank you  :Smile:

----------


## kingkhalid

Cool info 
But i have never kissed anyone
The day i get a chance this info will help me

----------


## Endurer

Best of luck  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

wht abt u master bro

----------


## Endurer

Kabhi nahien... & I don't want/wish to either.  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

g haan yeh dusrron ko he iss kam per lagaan jantey hein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

Intimacy doesn't hurt.. so  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

do write this at end of techniques

----------


## Endurer

Write what? Isn't it obvious? :s

----------


## Hina87

ewww yuck!!!!

i couldn't even read all of em lolz

I don't understand wut is the amusement in kissing?

I like hugs better  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Kisses are more pleasing than amusing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

then wut's so pleasing about them?   :Stick Out Tongue: uke;

----------


## Endurer

I haven't experimented yet.... though my friends do seem to be pleased, per se.

----------


## sweetad

u shld be hired as a kiss instructuor

----------


## Hina87

> I haven't experimented yet.... though my friends do seem to be pleased, per se.


lolz  :Big Grin: 

that isn't something u should "experiment" with  :Big Grin: 

I personally think it's disgusting  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

1 personaly prefer standing so that whole body touches each other
if a copious flow of honey (saliva) could be exchanged happiness increases many thousand times

----------


## Omar

Gud idea Memebrz do try that

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Sun Aug 27, 2006 6:42 pm
> 
> I haven't experimented yet.... though my friends do seem to be pleased, per se.
> 
> 
> lolz 
> 
> that isn't something u should "experiment" with 
> 
> I personally think it's disgusting


Yeah you want me to jump into someone special's mouth without even experimenting it here and there?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling; @ adeel bro

----------


## ArmaaN

Kissz are so lovely :P

----------


## Hina87

> Originally Posted by Hina87 @ Mon Aug 28, 2006 8:48 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Sun Aug 27, 2006 6:42 pm
> 
> ...


 :rolling; 
Yah I'm sure ur just trying to gross me out and it's working...
I'm not replying to this yucky post ne more   :Stick Out Tongue: uke;

----------


## dsjeya

wheter the same logic applies 4 sex 2 endurer
by the way whites r good kissers

----------


## Endurer

> wheter the same logic applies 4 sex 2 endurer
> by the way whites r good kissers


Doesn't. Sex is a different subject all-together.

----------


## dsjeya

can u kiss a stranger

----------


## Endurer

Why would I kiss a stranger?

----------


## dsjeya

u wanted experience endurer

----------


## Omar

Adi bha do kiss a stranger so u will got a little experince

Do it three times a day  :Stick Out Tongue: 

and then write ur experince in ur CV

----------


## Endurer

Dsjeya friend, I've plenty of other options *ahem*

Omer I'm not applying for a job as a sexpert so CVs ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Na na U have a qualification who knows when u need that

Do add this workshop Section lolzzz

----------


## Endurer

How do you know that? 8-)

----------


## Omar

Hahahahah

Cuz i have experince of watching ppl like that

----------


## Endurer

Watching?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

hahaahah u got it rite brother watching

----------


## dsjeya

if u want experience in swimming go to a swimming pool
if u want experience in mouth kissing where will u get it endurer friend
4 me kissing strangers is the only way

----------


## Omar

very well said Dsjeya :rolling;

----------


## Fahd

gr8 work buddy ........keep it up.......and wish me luck ......bcs am like that buddy shown in my pic .....look it closly.[/b][/b]

----------


## dsjeya

thank u dream
i can fondle a cat,not kiss

----------


## Endurer

Why o why do I have to kiss a stranger? I have plenty of acquaintanceship to get the job done.

----------


## dsjeya

u r lucky endurer
i am not so
enjoy

----------


## Endurer

You must have been the darling of many in your times  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

acquaintanceship :rolling;  

wow they are paid

----------


## Endurer

Paid? :s

----------


## Omar

nothing nothing Just joking

----------


## Omar

well brother ur effort will help 3600 pplz

Well Done

U must recieve some Global Prize  :Wink:

----------


## dsjeya

i am jelous of endure,an aquintence allows him to do french kissing

----------


## kalpesh03

most importantly... do not get lusty or kiss like its ur last kiss... control will make her strive for more...

----------


## kalpesh03

Happy Kissing !!

----------


## Endurer

> most importantly... do not get lusty or kiss like its ur last kiss... control will make her strive for more...


that hits the nail  :Big Grin:  well said :applaud;

----------


## Shaytaanz

*Ramses Baluch Here.*

i love kissing on lipss...

----------


## Endurer

Welcome here... Who doesn't?

----------


## Omar

Mein bataooon ??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nakedangel

endurer man i didnt know u knew soo much thanx but i already knw all this lol my rules are kinda different not sooo different just more tantalising lol peace out ....

----------


## dsjeya

to date i have not kissed a french woman/girl

----------


## Endurer

Must be something special about you nakedangel. Care to share a few of those rules here, please?

----------


## Endurer

> to date i have not kissed a french woman/girl


Catch the next flight to paris and kiss the first person you meet at the terminal. May luck be your lady in the nights to come.  :Wink:  Oh & just for the record; I haven't kissed an Indian, Bangladeshi, Australian, British or a Namibian (to name a few) woman to date.

----------


## Hina87

I think this is the perfect place to say that if you're a Musalmaan kissing and have a bf or gf, you should be utterly freaking ashamed. I'm sorry, but we're becoming more americanized then ever! Dude! I live in USA and I have never had a bf, and i've never kissed a guy anywhere. Absolutely shameful to all of you who can't wait until marriage.

----------


## Endurer

> I think this is the perfect place to say that if you're a Musalmaan kissing and have a bf or gf, you should be utterly freaking ashamed. I'm sorry, but we're becoming more americanized then ever! Dude! I live in USA and I have never had a bf, and i've never kissed a guy anywhere. Absolutely shameful to all of you who can't wait until marriage.


Simmer down. 

Can we keep our religion, faith, envisages, values e.t.c. to ourselves, please? You can do a topic about it in the spiritual heaven, if you want to. Mentioning it en passant amidst L&R is not going to work.

----------


## Hina87

I wasn't upset or angry when I wrote that. 

I was only elaborating my disgust about the topic, which is my own opinion, religion or otherwise. I don't mean to offend anyone.

----------


## dsjeya

what endurer
airfare 4 a kiss
2 much

----------


## nakedangel

well endurer the rules are you to find out but for me not to reveal lol but ur ryt there is sumhting special bout me .....and the person who hasnt kissed a french grl wateva .....i totally agree on endurers comment catch the next flight to calais if u have to ...

----------


## rishyjan

> I think this is the perfect place to say that if you're a Musalmaan kissing and have a bf or gf, you should be utterly freaking ashamed. I'm sorry, but we're becoming more americanized then ever! Dude! I live in USA and I have never had a bf, and i've never kissed a guy anywhere. Absolutely shameful to all of you who can't wait until marriage.



So right 
One should wait until marriage

----------


## Thay ra baap

i dont like french kissing ;p , my opnion

----------


## dsjeya

a kiss with true love ,without guilt is good to heart,a tension reliever

----------


## Nutter

Hey dsjeya! Nice to see you Pal!

----------


## Nutter

> Catch the next flight to paris and kiss the first person you meet at the terminal. May luck be your lady in the nights to come.  Oh & just for the record; I haven't kissed an Indian, Bangladeshi, Australian, British or a Namibian (to name a few) woman to date.


Dsjeya's reply was sooo innocent! lol..and Endurer aapka jawab is v well befitting! Hilarious! lol...nice!

----------


## dsjeya

the thread is about french kissing not indian,african r arab endurer
nice to see u nutter

----------


## Endurer

Am I not supposed to kiss an Indian, african or an arabian woman?  :Embarrassment:  I am sure this thread isn't about french too  :Stick Out Tongue:  though I love everything french... now be it a kiss, fries or a toast.

----------


## dsjeya

get married to a frenchi end

----------


## Trd 4 Me

Great advice

----------


## Endurer

Thank you Trd 4 Me.

Dsjeya; why french, only?

----------


## dsjeya

kissing by conscented parties is no sin
take care of mouth hygiene

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

wow...wonderful infoo...m gonna try it the first day i will go bak to PAK..lol

----------


## dsjeya

be careful

----------


## paki_pari

*who is desparate here*

----------


## dsjeya

if we get a chance y not

----------


## Endurer

Yeah sure, but don't leave everything to chance.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## volvo

hmm..nice info..but pehlay bhi perhi hui hai..yeh ...on another forum...

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

hahhhahaha.. good stuff endurer... 
Doesn't it make u wunna join our club?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

hahaha no  :Big Grin:  my group has it's own benefits you know  :Wink:

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

yeee.. realllyyy.. umm i found none wen i wus in it...  :Stick Out Tongue:  hehehhe
wut are they.. plz share yaar /... heheheh

----------


## Endurer

#1: Fellas in our group are served with funny letters like these:



#2: We don't have to worry about STD's  :Wink: 

#3: We are waiting for our ticket to group B; the best part :biggrin:

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

heehhehe wow!!!
u've done some great research on ur group eh!!!
the 3rd is the bes part i agree!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Just giving it a nice friendly bump for the sake of reference.

----------


## Bored4life

lol i read it, nice tips endurer bhai haha

----------


## raiazlan

thanx for sharing

----------

